# One up Mistresship



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

A Jewish husband and wife were having dinner at a very fine restaurant when this absolutely stunning young woman comes over to their table, gives the husband a big kiss, then says she'll see him later and walks away.

The wife glares at her husband and says, "Who was that?" 
"Oh," replies the husband, "she's my mistress."

"Well, that's the last straw," says the wife. "I've had enough, I want a divorce!"

"I can understand that," replies her husband, "but remember, if we get a divorce it will mean no more shopping trips to Paris , no more wintering in Barbados , no more summers in Tuscany , no more Jaguar in the garage and no more yacht club. But the decision is yours."

Just then, a mutual friend enters the restaurant with a gorgeous babe on his arm.

"Who's that woman with Moishe? " asks the wife. 
"That's his mistress," says her husband.

"Ours is prettier," she replies.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

:lol:


----------

